# AKC and e-collars



## JuliaH (Sep 14, 2014)

We use e-collars (electronic collars) in our training too, and AKC has stepped over an important line. Improperly called shock collars, the e-collar is a tool like any other, not used to "shock" the dog into submission, but to give it a correction (if needed) when it is off leash and out of arms reach. Many e-collars also have vibration and tone settings to give an even more gentle reminder. 

Many of you have been to our kennel. I am not sure if you see what happens when I bring out the collar, but it is not a reaction of dogs running and hiding. Rather, they jump and bark and want to be first! 

A simple leash can be used in an inhumane manner too, as can any collar or other tool. What is this AKC VP thinking? There should be outrage and the email and calls to this VP should be overwhelming! The e-collar has been around for many, many years, and is a proven safe, effective tool in the hands of those who know how to use it!

Folks, even a bark collar is an electronic collar. The e-collar is not harmful to dogs unless badly misused in the hands of an abusive trainer. And, if misused to cause terror in the dog, maybe it is the trainer that should be banned.... Just my thoughts!

I think I am supposed to embed this video link, but I don't know how. Someone please help me get this correctly done. 
<script type="text/javascript" src="http://video.foxnews.com/v/embed.js?id=3782913580001&w=466&h=263"></script><noscript>Watch the latest video at video.foxnews.com</noscript>

Contact me and I will send you the link.( embedded video added-Mod)


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 14, 2014)

before the collar they used the shotguns. Got to love the show dog folks.


----------



## JuliaH (Sep 14, 2014)

This is awful!!  AKC has huge sporting dog and working dog groups and they (according to one on Facebook in the know) did not even bother to contact the performance folks in AKC before doing the interview!

Contact Christopher Walker cxw2@akc.org. That is who set up the interview. His mailbox needs to be so full he cannot answer it all!!


----------



## Dogoscott (Sep 14, 2014)

There will always be abusive folks but overall there is way too much intrusion into people's lives by some individuals and organizations.  I don't even like having people over to see my dogs unless I really trust them.  No matter how great the dogs are some folks only remember that the water bucket was 3/4 of the way full or there was a fly around the kennel.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 14, 2014)

Akc will get no more of my money as long as tbey are acting ignorant.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 14, 2014)

killer elite said:


> before the collar they used the shotguns. Got to love the show dog folks.


I have seen this a long time ago!!



JuliaH said:


> This is awful!!  AKC has huge sporting dog and working dog groups and they (according to one on Facebook in the know) did not even bother to contact the performance folks in AKC before doing the interview!
> 
> Contact Christopher Walker cxw2@akc.org. That is who set up the interview. His mailbox needs to be so full he cannot answer it all!!



Folks this threat from the AKC Sanctioning body is a very serious threat to Gun dog training!!!..........While you can use treats, and praise for obedience, and agility.........That does not hold much water when a gun dog is in the field 100 yards away!!

AKC is full of people with bleeding hearts that do not know how to properly collar condition a dog!!........Our dogs get excited when the collar comes out!!.........They know we are fixing to have fun, and do what they were bred to do!!

E collars are already banned in the U.K. and at least parts of Canada...........This is not just for AKC events, but for everyone!!.............An outright banning of the use in this country!!

The obedience, agility, and show ring training make up a much larger part of AKC than Gun Dog training!!..........This is a serious threat to Gun Dog training here in the U.S.!!


----------



## SarahFair (Sep 15, 2014)

I love mine and will always have one.
One of my GSDs LOVES to work. She has extremely high prey drive though.

Ive had my goats get out on a neighboring 50 acres a few times. It would have taken me hours to round them up, with her it takes only a few minutes. 
She knows exactly what to do but can sometimes get over overzealous and rough. If she is out of ear shot all I have to do is hit the beeper as a warning and she backs off, if not shell get a low zap, but 9x out of 10 shell listen to the beeper.
No harm done and shes happy she got to work.


----------



## JuliaH (Sep 15, 2014)

AKC is preparing a response. Much has already been said by others, and many have emailed AKC... I just got off the phone with them, and the lady I talked with had not heard about the problems... AKC phone 919-233-9767. Let's not just grumble. Let's tell them. They need our names, phone numbers, email addresses and opinions! Others are working hard to bring about understanding. We all need to do the same!


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 15, 2014)

E-mail away. 

The woman in that video demonstrated her ignorance of the drive hunting and working breeds.  I would bet that her experience has been limited to the house dog/lap dog varieties.


----------



## JuliaH (Sep 15, 2014)

I am starting all the trouble I can    Breed clubs (that are affiliated with AKC) for our performance dogs need to be contacted and encouraged to communicate their displeasure too!  I think GSPCA may well be doing that now!

Julia


----------



## JuliaH (Sep 16, 2014)

AKC has issued an apology on Facebook and on their website. Not as good as we wanted, but the trouble that interview caused was at least acknowledged  

On Saturday morning, AKC agreed to appear on Fox & Friends to discuss our thoughts on the use of e-collars for pet training.The AKC has not called for a ban on e-collars and supports choice in training methods, as well as trusting the experts. We continue to support the training techniques used by our experienced, responsible, and dedicated performance and companion competitors, and we apologize for not making that distinction clear during Saturday’s segment. For more on our position regarding e-collars please visit http://www.akc.org/rules/policymanual.cfm?page=5 which discusses our position adopted by the Board of Directors in 2001.


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 16, 2014)

This is the reply that I received from Christopher Walker in response to my e-mail:



> Hi Jim,
> 
> We are working on a statement to do to reassure people that we are supportive of an ecollar in advanced training and in the performance sports.
> 
> ...


----------



## JuliaH (Sep 18, 2014)

It was more than a perception, the interview was terrible. We have a growing coalition of people who are activated to let AKC know our thoughts, and keep letting them know, until they fix the problem they created!

Here is a good website that I came across due to our coalition. Got some great information on it!

http://www.pettpartnership.com/


----------

